# New app update 1/15/13



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Hopefully this fixes all the stream problems I've been having.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

mine seems to be working better after the install. i have not done full testing tho!


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Same here. Will test more later.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I installed last night. About 20 minutes later I stared a stream and as soon as I hit 30 second skip to get to the actual show it locked up. Had to reboot it to get it working again. 

Dan


----------



## the-sloth (Nov 5, 2003)

Are saved shows wiped from the iOS device during app updates?


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

No. I updated an iPad and iPhone. The shows on both devices were not altered.


----------



## WestTx (Dec 5, 2005)

Any verdict on the Jan 15th update helping the problem introduced in the previous update?

Dan, you still having to reboot the Stream occasionally?

I'm still on version 2.0.2(7144) and having no problems but I suspect one of these days I'll mess up and inadvertently update my phone. 

Thanks,
Les


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I haven't had to reboot mine in a while now. So it seems the app may have fixed the problem. 

Dan


----------

